# Humminbird 798 SI shutting off



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

my unit has been working fine except that if I shut down the main motor and leave the unit on while I fish, when I go to start the motor the unit shuts down. I have the power wired through the fuse box. Anyone else have this issue? 

Also, a possibly related issue is that when its rough and the bow comes down hard on a wave the unit shuts off immidiately. I realize this one is probably just tracking down a bad connection, but thought I would mention it

thx


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

You might want to check the voltage on the battery,is it charging,are terminals clean.The reason I mention this that I had a corroded wire and my terminals were dirty.Fix them now its on 12.3 +


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah, voltage reads 13+- on the finder. Plus, the finder and battery are new as of last year. I will have check the cables though, thanks


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

H'Bird recommends that you hook the power directly to the cranking battery with a 3 amp inline fuse. I made the change from fuse block to battery about 3 weeks back and haven't had any of the interference/shutdown/picture snapping between zoom & regular view that I had before the change. Also, you might want to check how firmly the unit head snaps into the base. I've talked to guys who have had to adjust (bend) the metal hold down that keeps the power and other wires secured to the mounting base. Hope this helps.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

spinningwheel, I think you are on to something there. I just remembered one time where I tried to adjust the head angle for better viewing and it shut off. I may have to try to bend the holder. 

It also seems like it can be hard to get the head on and off the mount sometimes, might have something to do with the same reason.

Thanks again


----------

